# A knocked out T-34/76.....



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2016)

T-34/76 (1/35) AFV Club - destroyed


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 19, 2016)

That is some great modeling


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2016)

It sure is !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2016)

Lovely work!


----------

